# Newbie with an auger looking for advice on *Must Haves.



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

You have the obvious like a decent shanty and maybe a lil buddie heater, but what else? I don't think I'm going to buy a shanty this year(unless I find a Super deal) but I'd like to do some icefishing *IF we get ice(i know I know, blasphemy after last year). What are some of your guys "must haves" out on the ice?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Safety first, a good spud bar, ropes, Ice Picks etc. and then id opt for 2 decent ice rods reels, extra propane tank, a box of ice jigs, vibe style lures and a few rapalas, split shot, small floats, waterproof gloves and really warm boots....
Salmonid


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Spud bar, good idea. I think Harbor Freight has one for a good price. Ice picks and rope? What do you use those for? I'm going to end up needing a sled aren't I.. heh
Have plenty of blade baits, no jigs or jiggin raps besides standard jigs including some ratsos. Hmm, waterproof gloves.. Have a pair of Muck chore boots on the way. I'm hoping they'll be sufficient with a nice pair of wool socks.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Boot wise, i would go with a new pair of MICKEY MOUSE boots that can be found online for under $50. My last pair lasted me almost 20 years, before i replaced them 2 years ago. The next pair i buy, I plan on being retired !!!! One pair of socks and your good !


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ice picks and rope are what may just save your life if the ice breaks under you. The ice picks will help you pull yourself onto the ice. And the rope... Do I really need to explain that one now?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Ice picks and rope are what may just save your life if the ice breaks under you. The ice picks will help you pull yourself onto the ice. And the rope... Do I really need to explain that one now?
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yes. I don't see what a piece of rope is going to do for me out on flat ice unless I had it tied to an anchor(drilled deep into the ice). Now it's ability to throw to another person who's fallen through the ice is another story.
Since I have a bumper or two laying around, I'd probably go with something like this:









Explain the ice picks as well. Unless I have them on my person, I'm not sure what good they are going to do me once I fall through the ice.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

lovin life said:


> Boot wise, i would go with a new pair of MICKEY MOUSE boots that can be found online for under $50. My last pair lasted me almost 20 years, before i replaced them 2 years ago. The next pair i buy, I plan on being retired !!!! One pair of socks and your good !


I've looked at those.. We'll see how the Mucks do since I've already ordered them. Got a good deal on em. If not acceptable, I'll try the bunny boots. I'm big on being warm out there so..


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

The rope would allow someone else to pull you out. The ice picks you should have on you, in a pocket or something. They come in pairs, usually tethered together. They are like nails with handles on them. You stab them into the ice and pull yourself up.

Sorry, just gives me the creeps talking about going in.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I guess I'm thinking of the wrong ice picks. I'm thinking of the big bulky scissoring ones I guess you'd use for picking up a block of ice. You are talking about a smaller thing I see. Gotcha. Makes sense. And yeah, creeps me out as well and I'd be super careful. I don't see myself going on the ice unless its pretty thick.. 4-5" or more?

I was picturing something like these lol:









But you guys talking about something like this:


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Check these out, cheap and a total by yourself lifesaver....
http://www.reedssports.com/Product/product.taf?_function=detail&_ID=22969

I never leave shore without them even with other folks, and the rope should be 50 ft so you can be away from the hole on safe out trying to pull someone to safety. also a good idea to pull a sled with stuff on it at least 20 ft behind you, that way when you go in, all your gear is is a nice neat pile for someone to find later..LOL

When you walk out with others, always walk about 20 ft behind or side by side ( 20 ft apart) in cas 1 of you goes in. we do the side by side with each of us using half the rope tied to a sled full of all our stuff between us. 

Do yourself a big favor and watch a few ice fishing safety videos on Youtube, learning not to freak out and use a few tricks to get yourself out of a hole is number 1 on the list. 

Also when I go out on my own pond, I have a 100 ft piece of rope i tie around my waist, and the other end is tied to the dock at ice level so if i do go in, it will be easy to pull myself up and out of the hole. 

Always bring a dry set of clothes in the car, this is a full set, from underwear to boots and coats, once your wet and cold, youll need all of it by the time you get back to your car. 

Safety is numero uno!! all else is secondary when Ice fishing, I d strongly suggest you go with a few folks the first few times out as youll learn a ton.

I like 4" but 3+ of good clear ice on my pond where I know there are no springs or soft spots is ok for just me, once you get to 5" youll certainly have a much lower "pucker" factor going on and just wait until the ice cracks right below your auger when drilling a few times, boy, that gets me still after 5 years.....ha ha

Salmonid


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Stormy Kromer is a "must have".


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

A comfortable Chair - so that you can sit for long hours at a time. And also a Flasher !


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Mark, thanks for the link to those picks. Looks great and can't beat the price. I've watched the sticky here about falling through a few times and understand the whole "cold shock" phenomenon and the first minute or so is just "don't drown". Then to get to where you fell through because that ice Was just holding you. Many good tips in that video.

I like the Stormy Kromers but I may have too much hair on my head. I am looking for a good cap so I'll keep those in mind.

Jiggin Jim, any you'd like to recommend? I just picked up a couple of the old lightweight aluminum webbed chairs which weigh next to nothing. Not sure about long term comfort though.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Mark, thanks for the link to those picks. Looks great and can't beat the price. I've watched the sticky here about falling through a few times and understand the whole "cold shock" phenomenon and the first minute or so is just "don't drown". Then to get to where you fell through because that ice Was just holding you. Many good tips in that video.
> 
> I like the Stormy Kromers but I may have too much hair on my head. I am looking for a good cap so I'll keep those in mind.
> 
> Jiggin Jim, any you'd like to recommend? I just picked up a couple of the old lightweight aluminum webbed chairs which weigh next to nothing. Not sure about long term comfort though.


I use a big, folding Director's Chair that has an attached, folding End Table with a Cup Holder. I sleep in it - it is so comfy. As far as a Flasher, I have the Vexilar FL-20.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I also think an older used Vexilar FL-8 could be found cheap and once you use one, it would be the best $200 youll ever spend.... Most would agree, once you use a flasher, id rather stay home then go out without one, Ha ha

Salmonid


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Started looking into converting my humminbird 788 to ice. About $150 or so from what I gathered.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Mickey Mouse boots are a must look on eBay they are really cheap and keep your feet hot! Not warm they are my best friends even on a below freezing day and all you need is one pair of wool socks...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> I also think an older used Vexilar FL-8 could be found cheap and once you use one, it would be the best $200 youll ever spend.... Most would agree, once you use a flasher, id rather stay home then go out without one, Ha ha
> 
> Salmonid


 A Flasher makes Ice Fishing a lot more fun - and it does improve the Catch Rate.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

1000g insulate boots or higher. I've got 800g and sometime my feet hate me for subjecting them to torture.
waterproof/windproof pants and coat
spud - must have for first and last ice
ice scoop
ice picks
ice cleats of some sort - useful on slick black ice
good thermos to keep soup/coffee super hot
lantern - get an auto start one. Coleman makes great ones. Doubles as light source and heat source. Use of these in a shanty and keep the doors shut (but keep vents open). Works nicely. Always keep an extra bottle of propane w/ you.
 
freeze-proof minnow bucket
bait puck for waxies/mousees/euro larvae/etc.
sled for all your stuff. Maximize sled size to fit your vehicle dimensions.
buckets for putting stuff in.
FLASHER/GRAPH - must have, once you you have all basic gear covered
underwater camera - could use in place of flasher, depending on school of thought
tip ups


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> Check these out, cheap and a total by yourself lifesaver....
> http://www.reedssports.com/Product/product.taf?_function=detail&_ID=22969
> 
> I never leave shore without them even with other folks, and the rope should be 50 ft so you can be away from the hole on safe out trying to pull someone to safety. also a good idea to pull a sled with stuff on it at least 20 ft behind you, that way when you go in, all your gear is is a nice neat pile for someone to find later..LOL
> ...


yea but no ice is safe i don't go till 6 to 8 in of ice ..i only fish in a shanty sitting on the ice is nut's...


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

You need 4 inches of CLEAR ICE to walk on. My must haves are hand auger,ice scoop, a headlamp or lantern 2 poles and a tip up, lure kit, neck picks, ice cleats, stud bar, waterproof gloves and goretex boots. A warm jacket and pants, something to sit on, and if I decide to bring my flip over shanty a heater is a nice addition. Also if you don't have a Flasher GET ONE they make a huge difference. Vexilar, Humminbird, and Marcum are all great units.

Jeremy


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

if u don,t want to buy the pics you can make a set from a pair of screwdrivers, grind the ends to a semisharp point and drill holes through the ends of the handles, tie some cord through the ends long enough to hang around your neck, so if you go in you grab them and dig urself out, i made a pair yrs ago, and don,t plan on using them...


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

snag said:


> if u don,t want to buy the pics you can make a set from a pair of screwdrivers, grind the ends to a semisharp point and drill holes through the ends of the handles, tie some cord through the ends long enough to hang around your neck, so if you go in you grab them and dig urself out, i made a pair yrs ago, and don,t plan on using them...


While hopefully unlikely, you could stab yourself with those if you fall and happen to hit just right. Here is a previous thread that changed my outlook on types of picks: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=135517

Here is another older thread listing items to consider taking with you: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=135519


----------

